# VCD auf den Rechner ziehen und dort ohne CD abspielen



## Der O (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne unseren Abifilm auf meinen Rechner ziehen, da die CD schon einige Macken hat und ich Angst habe, dass man den Film bald nicht mehr anschauen kann.

Problem:

Der Film liegt als VCD vor. Wenn ich die Dateien einfach auf den Rechner kopiere, lässt sich der Film nicht abspielen (nur wenn ich die CD dazu einlege).

Wie ist es möglich, die VCD Dateien auf dem Rechner völlig ohne CD im Laufwerk abzuspielen? Muss man die VCD wieder umwandeln?

Leider hat mir die Suchfunktion nicht weitergeholfen.

Über einen Tipp würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (16. Februar 2007)

spontan fällt mir dazu folgendes ein:

Erstelle ein Image der CD mittels Nero oder einem anderen Programm. Dann hast du eine digitale Sicherung der Daten.


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2007)

Es gibt eine Datei auf der VCD, die die umbenannte Mpeg1-Datei ist, soweit ich mich noch
erinnern kann.
Ordner "MpegAV" - Datei AVseqxx.DAT

Ich glaube, einfaches Umbenennen von DAT nach mpg könnte schon helfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (16. Februar 2007)

Die sollte sich abspielen lassen. Hab die VCD Struktur nicht mehr ganz im Kopf, aber in einem der Ordner liegt eine MPG oder DAT die sich wiedergeben lassen müsste.

EDIT: zu spät...


----------



## Der O (16. Februar 2007)

Danke für den Tipp mit der .dat-Datei. Das funktioniert.
Die Menüstruktur der VCD kann ich auf diese Art auf dem Rechner natürlich nicht verwenden, aber das ist auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## LeserWien (17. August 2009)

Jungs, danke viel für diese Postings:
dem Fragesteller und denen die es beantwortet haben.
Obwohl jetzt das Jahr 2009 ist, ist die Frage noch immer aktuel.
Es tauchen immer wieder VCD's auf, und die Frage bleibt.
Also, mit dem Umbenennen funktioniert es. 
Kann man abspielen im WMP, und auf DVD brennen und im Gerät abspielen.


----------

